# Overnight suggestions for Cologne area



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

We are travelling through Germany at the end of April and plan to meet up with friends at a mutually convenient point off the 61 just west of Cologne before continuing our journey to Bavaria. Ideally, we would like to reserve our pitches on the day we meet up. Can anyone suggest a site (or stellplatz) where we could do so? Thanks.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*avoid*

I would avoid the Koln camperplatz. The Chief is very anti British. As are most of his German Patrons.

TM


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

teemyob said:


> I would avoid the Koln camperplatz. The Chief is very anti British. As are most of his German Patrons.


That would be completely new for me ... :?



efjayar said:


> We are travelling through Germany at the end of April and plan to meet up with friends at a mutually convenient point off the 61 just west of Cologne before continuing our journey to Bavaria. Ideally, we would like to reserve our pitches on the day we meet up. Can anyone suggest a site (or stellplatz) where we could do so? Thanks.


I would recommend the Cologne Stellplatz. You can reserve pitches there, at least for weekends. During the week it should not be necessary.

But if you prefer a location closer to the A61 and can afford to stay without any facilities, then there is either the Paffendorf Stellplatz, really quiet. Or a new one in Bedburg-Alt-Kaster, on Albert-Schweitzer-Strasse at the sports ground. The latter one I have not yet visited. Those two simply provide 4-5 parking pitches dedicated for motorhomes, and nothing else. Free of charge, but no reservation possible, of course.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

